# Uber admitted underpaid New York City drivers by millions for nearly three years



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

Uber admitted on Tuesday it underpaid New York City drivers by millions for nearly three years. Are Uber underpaying Australian drivers?

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/23/uber-underpaid-drivers-new-york-city

Moderator Note: Correction from Australian Drivers to "New York City Drivers"


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

*https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/23/uber-underpaid-drivers-new-york-city*

Uber will pay New York City drivers tens of millions of dollars after admitting to underpaying them for two-and-a-half years by taking a larger cut of drivers' fares than it was entitled.

Under the terms of service the ride-hailing company put in place in November 2014, Uber was supposed to take its percentage of the commission - ranging between 20% and 25% - _after deducting sales ta_x and a local fee to fund benefits for injured drivers. Instead, the company _calculated its commission on the gross fare, resulting in more money for Uber _and less for drivers.

Interesting... Uber Australia taking commission on GST included fare.


----------



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

The company claims it came forward voluntarily after discovering the issue, which, considering how the company has seemingly bounced from one PR crisis to the next, is probably a smart move. Uber's highly-paid communications team has hopefully learned by now that _*sometimes it's better to get out ahead of the story - because then you can shape it on your own terms.*_ A few months back, the company announced that it had - again, "mistakenly" - underpaid drivers in Philadelphia.


----------

